# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Curso UNED sobre modelado de calidad de aguas

## Ruben Diaz

Ya está abierta la matrícula para el curso:

*"Aplicación de herramientas de modelado al cumplimiento de la normativa de calidad de aguas".
*
_Programa de Desarrollo Profesional y Personal de la UNED 2018/2019_

En este curso nos centraremos en los modelos de aguas y en su aplicación para que, ante un vertido, el estudiante sepa cómo valorar el cumplimiento de los objetivos de calidad establecidos en el medio receptor. En el curso analizaremos el comportamiento de diferentes tipos de efluente, introduciremos los modelos más utilizados y presentaremos la normativa vigente y los datos de calidad de agua y de caudal accesibles al públicos desde las páginas web de las Administraciones Públicas competentes. 

Más información:
curso_modelado_aguas@dfmf.uned.es
Aplicación de herramientas de modelado al cumplimiento de la legislación de aguas superficiales - Formación Permanente - 

Fechas del curso: enero-abril de 2019
Duración: 125 horas (a distancia)
Fechas de matriculación: 7 de Septiembre a 1 de Diciembre de 2018
Precio Público de Matrícula: 180 

----------

